# Help with tutorial: Top cubers for each cube type



## Stefan (May 7, 2009)

I'm working on a guide and are looking for top cubers for each of the main 3x3x3 types. That's because I want to make the point that different people like different cubes best. So far I have these:

(The parantheses provide sources)

*rubiks.com DIY:*
Yu Nakajima, world champion (Yu's video?)
Rama Temmink, one-handed average world record (Rama's post?)

*Type A II:*
Haiyan Zhuang, blindfolded world record (?)

*Type B cubies, Rubik's DIY core*
Erik Akkersdijk, single world record (Erik's auction)

*Type C:*
Breandan Vallance, PLL time attack world record (Breandan's post)

*Type F:*
Tomasz Zolnowski, average world record (WR video)

*Edison:*
Dan Cohen (his video)
Syuhei Omura (his video)

I'm searching for top users of other types, at least types A-F, cube4you, edison, joy. Note I did mention Erik's hybrid, but that's because he has the world record, I'd rather name only pure types otherwise. If you know good example users of these cubes, please post, and also say where you know it from. I might ask people themselves to confirm, but at first I'll just collect names. Please use current or recent examples, not something a few years old, as I can't use that to prove the point I want to make. If you think there's a mistake or if you have alternative example users, post those as well. 

I will update the above list whenever there's new information (and I have time).

Thank you.


----------



## Ellis (May 7, 2009)

Wasn't Erik's WR cube a Rubik's DIY with B cubies?


----------



## Ton (May 7, 2009)

Rubik DIY 
Rama WR OH

Are you sure Yu Nakajima uses Rubiks.com version, I assume it is the Japan version which is 'quite" different.... 

In 2003 it was
Rubik's Studio 
Dan WR Average, Jessica, Ron


----------



## Stefan (May 7, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Wasn't Erik's WR cube a Rubik's DIY with B cubies?



I just checked his auction text and you're right. Thanks.



Ton said:


> Are you sure Yu Nakajima uses Rubiks.com version, I assume it is the Japan version which is 'quite" different....


Well, he writes "rubiks.com DIY" in his videos. And they ship worldwide, so I do believe that's what he uses. If this is wrong, I'd very much like to know what exactly he does use (both for my guide and in general).



Ton said:


> In 2003 it was


Thanks, although unless they still prefer the same cubes today, this doesn't work to prove the point. Sorry I didn't state that before, let me do now:

*Please use current or recent examples*, not something a few years old, as I can't use that to prove the point I want to make.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (May 7, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Ton said:
> 
> 
> > Are you sure Yu Nakajima uses Rubiks.com version, I assume it is the Japan version which is 'quite" different....
> ...



Nope, Yu definitely uses a Rubik's.com DIY.


----------



## noblsheep (May 7, 2009)

Zhuang Haiyan, the BF WR, uses a Type A II


----------



## Stefan (May 7, 2009)

noblsheep said:


> Zhuang Haiyan, the BF WR, uses a Type A II


Thanks. Can you also tell where you know this from? As I'd like to provide accurate information, I'd like to know my sources to be as sure as I can. I'll start adding the sources to the first post (which I'll btw keep updating).


----------



## Vulosity (May 7, 2009)

Dan Cohen and Syuhei Omura both use Edisons


----------



## JTW2007 (May 7, 2009)

I know at one point, Rama posted a video of him solving with one of Erik's Type B/Rubik's DIY core cubes.


----------



## tim (May 7, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> Breandan Vallance, PLL time attack world record (Breandan in this forum?)



Yes


----------



## Stefan (May 7, 2009)

tim said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Breandan Vallance, PLL time attack world record (Breandan in this forum?)
> ...



I know he's here (though thanks for the name, had forgotten that). What I meant was that he said in this forum that he uses type C. I found it again but now also saw him mention type A. I've asked him now.

Just found this list of Harris which will probably also find its way into my guide:
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=154926#post154926


----------



## Unknown.soul (May 7, 2009)

This is the video where Dan shows his Edison (48 seconds in): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lyoZsC99lI


----------



## pentrixter (May 7, 2009)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Ton said:
> ...


Hmm... the only proof on the internet seems Youtube videos and rumors. We know he uses Rubiks brand cubes, but I don't think we know for sure that its the American version. I personally emailed him in both Japanese and English and he has not replied to either email.

Also, I found this on Twistys.


Hidetoshi said:


> When I made Mr.Nakajima's cube for speed, I merged two types and to light and used stainless steel washers.
> 
> Centers, corners, inner cross core, and screws are Rubik.com's DIY parts.
> Edges and center's caps are Mega-House's Speed cube kit.
> ...


If you guys want the link: http://www.twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=12012


----------



## Harris Chan (May 8, 2009)

Gungz used a slightly modified Joy cube. There were numerous references (on his blog in Korean) but here's a quote of him on the chatter box: 

Gungz: why don't you change the core? example rubiks DIY core and screw + Joy cube blocks.. I used (http://www3.cbox.ws/box/index.php?boxid=2826942&boxtag=b30dpq&sec=archive&i=776)

I've also used Joy cubes at one point for competitions. That's the cube I got my (still) fastest official solve of 9.44. Then I used hybrids in later competitions.

Edit: So that's what "Nakaji Model" is really made of! It is quite the hybrid.


----------



## Unknown.soul (May 8, 2009)

I understand most of what the "Nakaji Model" is comprised of, but I don't know about "Holed edge's and corner's legs to light weight", the holes were made like this?


----------



## pentrixter (May 8, 2009)

LOL. I have no idea... go ask Hidetoshi. Obviously, his English is not perfect so his description might be slightly off.


----------



## King Koopa (May 8, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> I'm working on a guide and are looking for top cubers for each of the main 3x3x3 types. That's because I want to make the point that different people like different cubes best. So far I have these:
> 
> (The parantheses provide sources)
> 
> ...




I use this cube: http://www.cube4you.com/423_New-Black-3x3x3-Speed-Cube.html
and i average 12


----------



## noblsheep (May 8, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> noblsheep said:
> 
> 
> > Zhuang Haiyan, the BF WR, uses a Type A II
> ...



most fast Chinese cubers use Type A II, and he's stated that various times.
see the BF tutorial (in chinese) for closeups
http://www.cube-china.com.cn/Blind_9.html


----------



## Faz (May 8, 2009)

Stefan - you may want to add me, if I'm worthy

*Cube4you brand cube:*
Feliks Zemdegs - this video


----------



## ccchips296 (May 8, 2009)

woh damn....nakaji got his own custom 3x3? thats soo cool :O haha lucky guy XD

i know sinpei araki uses a rubiks.com DIY
and raiden (Takuma Akutsu) uses an edison. they both do 12.xx averages


----------



## Rama (May 8, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> I know at one point, Rama posted a video of him solving with one of Erik's Type B/Rubik's DIY core cubes.



Yeah, I didn't brought any cube with me at the Benelux Open 2009, so I just borrowed Erik's cube. 

I still use Rubik's DIY, at the German Open I used the one I bought from Stefan at Benelux Open 2009 (I still don't have the time to break it in though).

Ps. I did WR on Rubik's DIY alright.


----------



## pentrixter (May 8, 2009)

King Koopa said:


> I use this cube: http://www.cube4you.com/423_New-Black-3x3x3-Speed-Cube.html
> and i average 12


What's that a type C... with weird screws and washers? The center pieces have 4 ridges leading me to think its some sort of type C. I could be wrong.


----------



## Lofty (May 8, 2009)

I do all my OH including my NaR average with a green type A that I got almost 2 years ago.


----------



## Jai (May 8, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> King Koopa said:
> 
> 
> > I use this cube: http://www.cube4you.com/423_New-Black-3x3x3-Speed-Cube.html
> ...



That cube is commonly referred to as the JSK ( [Rubik's] Japanese Speedcubing Kit) Clone; it's not the Type C.


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 9, 2009)

http://youtube.com/v/nnDP73qE-Co

it seemed that nakaj doesn't like JSKs...

so the one that he broke world record are rubiks.com DIY for sure


----------



## pentrixter (May 9, 2009)

This video has been removed by the user.


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 9, 2009)

pentrixter said:


> This video has been removed by the user.



darn, why does nakaji always remove his videos??


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 6, 2009)

Stefan is trying to make a point that different top cubers like different cubes best. I think his list remains woefully short to sufficiently make that point, thus a bump is in order.

Rowe used a storebought for his 11.70 avg at Cumberland Valley.

We need Harris to come on and make a list of all the cubes he has achieved a sub-11 average with, I think the list is quite long. Just reading the video descriptions from his youtube he has used:

D center with Rubik's DIY pieces
Rubik's DIY centers with Old type A pieces
DianSheng (solving and for time attack)
Joy cube (speed and OH)
Rubik's DIY centers (2006) and store cubies.
Old Type A
Type A with store corners
JSK
Type D
... more probably

Too lazy to go through the rest but you get the idea. I don't think all of these were his favorite, but he was able to get fast enough times with them to be worth posting on youtube.


----------



## shelley (Jun 6, 2009)

No love for store bought cubes? I know Dan Dzoan (former WR, OH single) uses them.


----------



## blah (Jun 6, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> Rowe used a storebought for his 11.70 avg at Cumberland Valley.





shelley said:


> No love for store bought cubes? I know Dan Dzoan (former WR, OH single) uses them.



(too short)


----------

